# New Format



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Just my opinion, but I am not a fan of this new format. I didn't see anything wrong with the old one. Could someone tell me the advantage of going to this!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

flyerrich said:


> Just my opinion, but I am not a fan of this new format. I didn't see anything wrong with the old one. Could someone tell me the advantage of going to this!!
> [/QUOTE





flyerrich said:


> Just my opinion, but I am not a fan of this new format. I didn't see anything wrong with the old one. Could someone tell me the advantage of going to this!!



More ad revenue for the owners.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> More ad revenue for the owners.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The new format will take some time for us to get fully acquainted with it. When I came on
today it appeared I was logged on. But when I tried to reply to a post I got a gray screen with no explanation. I noticed JOIN COMMUNITY. This is apparently how you are told
you are not logged on...There should be CLEAR instructions at top of home page for
to show whether or not you are signed in...as well as instructions for new visitors.

The LOOK of the format is very neat and clean...BUT...the new graphic has gotta go...
IT'S A EURO TRAIN...NOT NORTH AMERICAN...this should be changed immediately.

Also, I prefer the FORMAT of the former HOME PAGE showing ALL of the various Forums. It's was much easier to determine what you want to read It now requires you to
go from page to page to see all of the Forums.

The posts on a subjects and their posts SHOULD ALWAYS be in chronological order, latest at top of Forum. Some are, some are not as it is now.

Don


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Once logged in, the next time I came to site I was already logged in.
If that helps.


----------



## Mike Keester (Sep 25, 2019)

Do not like this format! What was wrong with the old????


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

DonR said:


> Also, I prefer the FORMAT of the former HOME PAGE showing ALL of the various Forums. It's was much easier to determine what you want to read It now requires you to
> go from page to page to see all of the Forums.


Click on the 5 horizontal bars next to your avatar. That will take you to the forums listing page. Bookmark that page and use it next time you come to the site. It will take you straight to the forums listing page instead of the site's home page.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Yeck!!!
And I guess we all lost our 'status'.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

LateStarter said:


> Yeck!!!
> And I guess we all lost our 'status'.


You can become a premium member for $19.99 will be billed yearly.
Then you get a special badge on your avatar, and less ads.
Note, I have not seen any ads yet?


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I know that who ever programed this format up is really proud of the work, so far its a UI nightmare. I went thru the New presentation and virtually disagreed with everything. No the Ads are all over and mixup with real content, obviously in an attempt to get you to accidently click on stuff that will make some else money. Too time consuming to get to things I'm interested in.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I kinda agree with the majority in this post, although so far I haven't had any problems moving around. But in reality, all the majority in the poll asked for was a new header image! And the one we got isn't so wonderful.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't like new format. I am too old to learn new tricks. I probably will visit less.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad to hear from you Fred, I was starting to worry about you. Stay in touch if you can.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I don't recall the name of this forum being the North American Model Train Forum.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

this is going to take some getting use to.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One thing that a lot of folks will like, you now have drag-n-drop graphics, no more wading through multiple menus. I just grabbed a graphic and dragged to this message.


----------



## EdC (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't like the new format. In the upper right corner there are 3 dots. Click on it and select dark mode. It seems easier to read.
Ed


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As with all new things, it will take some getting used to. We all need to suspend judgement for a few days.

Dark mode is good. Speed is much faster (at least for me). Embedded ads are a little more intrusive than the banners and sidebars, but I've gotten so used to it on every other website that it's no big deal anymore.

Yes, things have moved, but the only thing I have found that is really broken are the little emojis.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I really like the dark mode, as for the rest, I'll wait and see.

Magic


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

EdC said:


> I don't like the new format. In the upper right corner there are 3 dots. Click on it and select dark mode. It seems easier to read.
> Ed


Good idea about "Dark Mode"....something good will come of this!! Much easier on the eyeballs!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Good idea about "Dark Mode"....something good will come of this!! Much easier on the eyeballs!!


Use the white mode to wake you up, lol.
Then switch to the dark.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

flyerrich said:


> Just my opinion, but I am not a fan of this new format. I didn't see anything wrong with the old one. Could someone tell me the advantage of going to this!!


I"m not a fan of it either. I didn't even recognize the forum and the pictures make it look European.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Dark mode is nice, but "Recommended Reading" is an annoyance. And I still have not figured out a good way to detect if I've already read a topic. There seems to be some way that the topic ICON changes to reflect if you've clicked on an elusive "Mark all read" button. But using the How old data is a manual nightmare. You first write done the time your viewing the posts, then the next time you enter you use that data to figure out manually how long it been so you use that number to determine whether you have read all the posts. A classing example of the programmer missing a key need of the users. I keep plugging away at it will probably discover a solution. 

Biggest gripe is the useless and obnoxious add filled "Recommended Reading", should be an optional setting.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Makes for a great advertising platform doesn't it.

Ad-Blocker + takes care of all the unwanted crap.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> Dark mode is nice, but "Recommended Reading" is an annoyance. And I still have not figured out a good way to detect if I've already read a topic. There seems to be some way that the topic ICON changes to reflect if you've clicked on an elusive "Mark all read" button. But using the How old data is a manual nightmare. You first write done the time your viewing the posts, then the next time you enter you use that data to figure out manually how long it been so you use that number to determine whether you have read all the posts. A classing example of the programmer missing a key need of the users. I keep plugging away at it will probably discover a solution.
> 
> Biggest gripe is the useless and obnoxious add filled "Recommended Reading", should be an optional setting.


At my first login on the new style, I marked everything as read. Now threads with new posts snow up in Boldface and have a big white dot to the left of the title [Edit -- it's not a big white dot, although it looks like it to my old eyes. It's actually two stacked dialog boxes]. Shows up very well (at least in Dark Mode). It also appears to take me to the first unread post when I open the thread the second time.

OK, the recommended reading section is a waste of screen space. I I don't particularly care what some algorithm thinks I should read. It seems to just be a list of the most frequently viewed topics anyway. But it only has one ad in the middle of it... hardly qualifies as "loaded with" ads. As I said before, I've trained myself to ignore these embedded ads anyway, since they show up on most of the websites I visit.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

What I've learned so far from wandering around and advice in other threads...

Use this for your bookmarked starting page:  https://www.modeltrainforum.com/forums/
That will list ALL the groups in the order we are all used to.

Once you get to that page, click on the (NEW) icon at the top-right, then click on the button "Mark all read". This way the next time you come into the forum, only the new threads will be in bold type, the older threads with no new messages will be in normal type.

Apparently some of you are seeing a ton of ads. I would suggest installing "uBlock Origin" (make sure you match that name _exactly_, there are copycats that don't work as well). This adblocker does a great job of getting rid of the garbage, and they don't accept payments to allow ads through like some others do.

I do have to say I like the handling of images within threads better now -- just showing a thumbnail and letting you click the image for a larger version if you want. On the other hand, judging by a lot of common complaints, there are a lot of things about the new format that are simply not intuitive. When I first joined this group I had no trouble wandering around and understanding where I needed to click to get most things taken care of. As a software developer myself I feel I have every right to point out that if you don't consult with the regular users for input about major changes, then you're going to run into a lot of problems where something that seems intuitive for the developer will completely mystify the general user base.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I agree with Don (above) that the Euro train home heading pic needs to be changed to a US RR scene. (Ironically though, the engine was made by, I think, the USRA, or maybe Lima, or Baldwin ..and was shipped to many countries around the world back then... But those 4 wheel wagons ! Ugh !


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm an IT guy by trade. I facilitate change. I can navigate the new forum format. Having said that, this format was developed in a vacuum with no input/testing from anyone outside the development group.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

So where is the new post button?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Upper right, now called start discussion....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Well just a few thoughts after one day.
The Recommended Reading has got to go!!!!!!!
The new post thing seems to work OK so far.

Don't like the thumbnails at all, I format my text around the pics and clicking a thumbnail
brings up all the pics in the thread and nothing makes sense because the text is missing.

The banner pic is really stupid, why an European train????
Love the dark moad, much easer to read.

Some other things I miss but they are no big deal.
It is different but getting use to it and think things will smooth out eventually. 
We'll see.

Magic


----------



## Grzldvt (Jan 6, 2014)

telltale said:


> I agree with Don (above) that the Euro train home heading pic needs to be changed to a US RR scene. (Ironically though, the engine was made by, I think, the USRA, or maybe Lima, or Baldwin ..and was shipped to many countries around the world back then... But those 4 wheel wagons ! Ugh !


Yes, but this is a bit different. Should they have warned us you bet, but this Forum has much better security and trust me after running several forums myself, you have a pantload of spammers trying to get in every hour. This forum Verticalscope software and is used by quite a few people and keeps the bad guys out
Bottom line it is change and while people simply don't like change, I would bet in less than a month this will be a great forum.


----------



## LVDave714 (Jan 19, 2020)

I liked to old format better.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Grzldvt said:


> ...This forum Verticalscope software ...


Not quite sure what you mean by that. This forum now uses the XenForo software platform, where previously it was vBulletin.

VerticalScope is an internet media company that hosts this forum and many others.

The Recommended Reading at the bottom comes with XenForo. Not sure if it can be modified to remove it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

EdC said:


> I don't like the new format. In the upper right corner there are 3 dots. Click on it and select dark mode. It seems easier to read.
> Ed



EdC;

If you mean the three vertical dots in the upper right corner of the form home page, I clicked on them and got a drop down menu, but it doesn't have "dark mode" as one of the items listed. The three vertical dots at the upper right of any given response only yield "report." I assume this is the new format's version of "report this image" on the old, and much better! format. What am I doing wrong, or not doing, that is necessary to get to the "dark mode" option?

Traction Fan


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

The overall look is clean but it's a little too spread out for me. I did prefer the tighter topics listing of the old format. Maybe somewhere between them...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're looking for Dark Mode, it's there, next to the other icons at the top of the page.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I found another interesting tidbit. I missed the old format button that jumped to the top ot the page. Well the new format has something that works! If you start to scroll up, an arrow button appears way over on the right, you click it and you jump to the top!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, I never noticed that before.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

telltale said:


> I agree with Don (above) that the Euro train home heading pic needs to be changed to a US RR scene. (Ironically though, the engine was made by, I think, the USRA, or maybe Lima, or Baldwin ..and was shipped to many countries around the world back then... But those 4 wheel wagons ! Ugh !


According to the front end, this is a Class 84 built between 1932 and 1937 in Germany. Many were damaged during the war and most ended up in East Germany post-war.

I like it.


----------



## EdC (Feb 10, 2017)

traction fan said:


> EdC;
> 
> If you mean the three vertical dots in the upper right corner of the form home page, I clicked on them and got a drop down menu, but it doesn't have "dark mode" as one of the items listed. The three vertical dots at the upper right of any given response only yield "report." I assume this is the new format's version of "report this image" on the old, and much better! format. What am I doing wrong, or not doing, that is necessary to get to the "dark mode" option?
> 
> Traction Fan


Traction Fan, Did you find Dark Mode? Make sure you are signed in. When I click on the 3 dots it creates a drop down menu and dark mode is at the bottom.
Ed


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

EdC said:


> Traction Fan, Did you find Dark Mode? Make sure you are signed in. When I click on the 3 dots it creates a drop down menu and dark mode is at the bottom.
> Ed





flyerrich said:


> Just my opinion, but I am not a fan of this new format. I didn't see anything wrong with the old one. Could someone tell me the advantage of going to this!!


my comment also - too complex, probably won't be on much.


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

I have absolutely no problem with the new format. Regardless, I'm just as grateful as always to have the forum available.


----------



## scottmac99 (Dec 3, 2019)

telltale said:


> I agree with Don (above) that the Euro train home heading pic needs to be changed to a US RR scene. (Ironically though, the engine was made by, I think, the USRA, or maybe Lima, or Baldwin ..and was shipped to many countries around the world back then... But those 4 wheel wagons ! Ugh !


I think it should be an Australian loco.

But more seriously, it may not be too difficult to have a randomly selected loco shot (i.e. from different parts of the world) in that position every time the screen is reloaded or refreshed. After all, I didn't come here because I was looking for a US model rail forum, I came because I was looking for a model rail forum.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Kinda makes you wish they had kept the old banner, eh?  You know what they say.....careful what you wish for.....

Who really cares anyway? The good stuff is in the posts and discussions, not the banner.....


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

scottmac99 said:


> I think it should be an Australian loco.
> 
> But more seriously, it may not be too difficult to have a randomly selected loco shot (i.e. from different parts of the world) in that position every time the screen is reloaded or refreshed. After all, I didn't come here because I was looking for a US model rail forum, I came because I was looking for a model rail forum.


For what it's worth, from a coding standpoint you could just as easily identify each visitor's country by their IP address, and use that to serve up a banner with trains from that region. Easy to do, but it does put more strain on the servers.


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, I seem to be better navigating around now.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree, flyerrich, however it is much more click intensive. I like the dark mode, but its difficult to tell the unread (bolder) type from lesser read typeface. and the "recommended reading" is a real negative.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's very easy to just ignore recommended reading if you don't like it.....that's what I do.....


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

The new format doesn't bother me much. I'll inevitably get used to it regardless of whether I like change. I don't at now 57yrs old. I discovered the dark mode. I'm good with that. It works for me. I will however agree with others about the 'suggested reading' bit. It needs to go Asap. The profile trophy thing? What's the real purpose of that? (Lmao with tongue in cheek.) Yes, the euro train bannar needs to go too. Show me a big old steamer pulling freight.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Easy way to deal with the "Recommended Reading" section: just don't scroll down that far.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

scottmac99 said:


> I think it should be an Australian loco.
> 
> But more seriously, it may not be too difficult to have a randomly selected loco shot (i.e. from different parts of the world) in that position every time the screen is reloaded or refreshed. After all, I didn't come here because I was looking for a US model rail forum, I came because I was looking for a model rail forum.


Fine. But this forum is based my country. There must be Euro RR forums. I don't mean you shouldn't post in this one..I'm only talking about the image since I'd guess the great majority of members are in US prototype..
If admin. is perusing this, this is my aim and not a question of whether Euro rail is real or valid to another modeler...
I do like a bit of British steam and how they configure their trackage, real and model..But I don't wish it to be the images for a US forum..Dat's all I'm sayin'....


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

telltale said:


> Fine. But this forum is based my country...


Actually it's hosted by VerticalScope, which is in Canada.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

EdC said:


> I don't like the new format. In the upper right corner there are 3 dots. Click on it and select dark mode. It seems easier to read.
> Ed


Oh ... too funny. At first glance, I thought "dark" meant incognito. Browse and troll at will!


----------



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

Having just joined this Forum, I have to say that navigation is fairly easy with the new format. I did see how it was for a week; or, so before the change and do feel that the new Format is confusing! My big thing is why do I need to push the button with the five horizontal lines to get to the forum as it was? The truth for me is that confuser people believe that everything must change regularly! That this is considered to be what progress is all about. I have to tell myself that I am a luddite and will never understand the current thinking! So, I say: "Luddites Unite", the world has changed far beyond our comprehension and the fact that we understood at one time how efficiency and ease of understanding worked, doesn't mean we do now!!


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

i wish it were easier to see new or unread posts rather than simply emboldening the text


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gregc said:


> i wish it were easier to see new or unread posts rather than simply emboldening the text


There's a New button at the top of the page in the black banner. For someone who might not have been on the forum in a while I suggest clicking on New, then Mark All Read. The next time you log in, click on New and you will be seeing a list of only those posts added since your last login.


----------



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

highvoltage said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by that. This forum now uses the XenForo software platform, where previously it was vBulletin.
> 
> VerticalScope is an internet media company that hosts this forum and many others.
> 
> The Recommended Reading at the bottom comes with XenForo. Not sure if it can be modified to remove it.


Sure doesn't look like this boating forum that I have belonged to for a long time,...









Boat Design


Discuss boat design concepts, projects, plans, reviews, resources, and general design topics.




www.boatdesign.net





...and uses that same software????

(i can't even get the link to that boating site to work correctly????)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, that's not the fault of this site.....


----------



## railandsail (Jan 28, 2009)

This model train forum also made a switch to this same software that Boatdesign.net uses, and it looks different that this application








What's new







www.modelrailroadforums.com


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

railandsail said:


> Sure doesn't look like this boating forum that I have belonged to for a long time,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an older XenForo software package.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Question : Are website designers licensed certified techs ? Because I never can understand the way so many sites are not made user friendly...I agree with mvdeschane, above. I guess I'm a luddite as well..
If it works, why fix it ? The 'New Coca Cola' proved that...


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> Actually it's hosted by VerticalScope, which is in Canada.


Yes, which is in, hello, North America and the rolling stock, locos, and trackage are the same... 🌈


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

To be fair, you did say this forum was based in YOUR country....which it is not.....

I think that was all that highvoltage was trying to point out......


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you look at the color of the background that railandsail posted, the lighter gray.
That is the background I would like to see here, much easier on the eyes.

Magic


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

I must say the dark mode is a plus that everyone should at least have a look at. I think the new site does look better with a nice pop of colors to it. I am sure we will all get use to moving around the site the more we use it. I do think the site has entirely too many ads on it. The ads right in the middle of posts are the biggest pain. I do feel like I am missing out on a lot of areas of interest because things seem as if you have to dig around to find them. 

I was under the impression that the top heading banner only was going to be updated and not a entire site. I do find it very strange that the majority of people active on the site are from North America yet out of thousands of very nice NA train images available that this was the image of choice. 

Technology being so advanced today the perfect solution and a good idea to begin with would be a rotating image. The image could change ever week or month with a different image. The same concept as all of these annoying ads changing every so many seconds as I type this post. If the powers to be would adopt the ad generating technology I think then we would really be cooking with fire.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use to program displays for military aircraft, and what I thought was good UI, and what Pilot A thought was right differed from Pilot B and so on. It turns out "everyone" is a display Engineer and why gave up display programming - too many experts to deal with! The result is the UI only makes sense to the programmer and we all have to learn to conform.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> I must say the dark mode is a plus that everyone should at least have a look at. I think the new site does look better with a nice pop of colors to it. I am sure we will all get use to moving around the site the more we use it. I do think the site has entirely too many ads on it. The ads right in the middle of posts are the biggest pain. I do feel like I am missing out on a lot of areas of interest because things seem as if you have to dig around to find them.
> 
> I was under the impression that the top heading banner only was going to be updated and not a entire site. I do find it very strange that the majority of people active on the site are from North America yet out of thousands of very nice NA train images available that this was the image of choice.
> 
> Technology being so advanced today the perfect solution and a good idea to begin with would be a rotating image. The image could change ever week or month with a different image. The same concept as all of these annoying ads changing every so many seconds as I type this post. If the powers to be would adopt the ad generating technology I think then we would really be cooking with fire.


Just a question...if there was NO banner picture at all, would you still come here to chat, etc? Or is a banner a show-stopper for you?


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Just a question...if there was NO banner picture at all, would you still come here to chat, etc? Or is a banner a show-stopper for you?


I am certain you know the answer to that being I said “I find the choice strange”. Not “I am so offended by the choice I will never return again”. Big difference in my actual words to warrant the questions your asking hmmm??


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Geez, take it easy big guy....I was simply asking a question, not just to you, but all the folks who seem to be questioning the choice of the new banner photo.....is it that important to you? Personally, I am disappointed that they almost cropped the whole photo right off; you can barely see the train anyway, so they might as well not had a photo at all....

And again, it was just a question....not an accusation.....


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> Geez, take it easy big guy....I was simply asking a question, not just to you, but all the folks who seem to be questioning the choice of the new banner photo.....is it that important to you? Personally, I am disappointed that they almost cropped the whole photo right off; you can barely see the train anyway, so they might as well not had a photo at all....
> 
> And again, it was just a question....not an accusation.....


After reading over my last reply I guess I did sound a bit snappy there but honestly it was not my intent at all.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

No worries....I tend to get snappy at times too........as many here know......


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

is there any way to eliminate the garbage on the right side of the screen ??


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Can you post a screen shot? The only thing on the right side of my screen are things that need to be there (reply, save, and share buttons, and the three dots to edit / reply to a post). I'm not using an ad blocker or anything.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Can you post a screen shot? The only thing on the right side of my screen are things that need to be there (reply, save, and share buttons, and the three dots to edit / reply to a post). I'm not using an ad blocker or anything.


sorry, no screen shot ..
but while the header info can be moved over to the left, there is very little below it that matters, just dead empty space, i don't need to see 'other' non related communities or the bbb logo on every post or thread


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, I see. I'm using a tablet in portrait mode (long side up and down). Content goes right to the right edge of the screen. If rotate it to landscape I see what you mean. That stuff is all at the bottom of the page for me, and easily ignored. Of course, the old format had ads all down the right side...


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

sorry, forgot to mention i'm on a laptop, screen res of 1067 x 600


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You can try making your window narrower, that will eliminate the ads on the left.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

Lemonhawk said:


> You can try making your window narrower, that will eliminate the ads on the left.


Yes, I ran 120 per cent on the window, making the width to eliminate the ads on the right in the meantime ...
Very large text though, is that the ONLY way to remove the ads on the right ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Aard D'Vaark said:


> is there any way to eliminate the garbage on the right side of the screen ??


You mean like this? You have to upgrade to premium mode and there's an option to turn off the clutter on the right side.
Note that I shrunk my browser window so it would all fit, normally it's much wider on this 28" screen.


----------



## Aard D'Vaark (Aug 1, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You have to upgrade to premium mode and there's an option to turn off the clutter on the right side.


There's no easy way to eliminate it unless I pay ?? other than increasing the font size?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

None that I'm aware of.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Aard D'Vaark said:


> There's no easy way to eliminate it unless I pay ?? other than increasing the font size?


I see nothing on the right side.
I am running an ad blocker.
Ad blocker I have is free.

I don't need to be bombarded by ads.

Now the guys who say that they are supporting the site by not running an ad blocker can "donate" and upgrade to premium.
I might just for the hell of it, only $20 bucks.
And.......I get a badge. lol


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

So far, GRJ and Aard D'Vaark, that's the only way I could get the right hand column of ads to disappear. So the only real annoyances left are the difficulty in seeing the difference (BOLDING) between a read and unread message and the* "*Recommended Reading" Junk. It would be nice if color was used instead of bolding, but then others would complain that it's impossible to see the difference! My wife is a Calligrapher, she would appreciate all the white (or dark) space that the new forum has


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If only some of the $20 went to GRJ I would be all in


----------

